# Aqua Mara Like Summer



## Truvianni (Apr 21, 2011)

A poem about a lady with black hair who though gone beyond thirty has not lost her female qualities. 

Aqua Mara It is thee who beeth like summer’s heat 
with thine radiance that giveth this season all that it haveth 
that encompasses flowers that grow from the earth 
liberating colors and fragrances of beauty 
that are only to be outdone by which be thine

Aqua Mara strong is thy tempestuous nature 
like summer’s which you inspire 
with storms of thunder and lighting 
that cometh as does yee temperament 
of passion that like clouds above hover 
over the desire’s of men

Aqua Mara It be descending elongated threads a black 
from thine head that in day’s light sparkle 
as does night with its stars 
whilst in twilight thine mane frames thy visage 
with purpose of lending contrast to its pale fairness 
that cometh from the dark as if a vision 
of the highest divinity that be thine soul

Aqua Mara with eyes that be azure 
like what be above us in the form of firmament 
does thou gaze upon all that be inspired by 
thine presence which maketh celestial joy in those that be 
in the earth that takes shapes of mountains 
that raise beyond white configurations high above 

Aqua Mara it be in all thine facade bids the beholder 
though expression of true loveliness thou cultivates 
from with in what be truly thee 
which is not to be captured by our stare
though ours to cherish just the same
with that which we feel emit from thine inner self 

Aqua Mara it be also in what our gaze 
feast upon that be thy body of eternal female grace 
with all cambers that be composed by
limbs which from beneath 
possess sexuality to support thine frame 
whilst those that be above stretch out 
to what be in the summer and thy fancy 

Aqua Mara it is in the fertility of thine inner garden 
that the seed thou has taken of life 
which thou has nourished 
in to progeny whose beauty 
be equal only to thine 

Aqua Mara it be thee who in thine score and decade 
of what thou has been amongst us has bestowed 
treasures which like the vigor of the summer maketh 
ours be enchantment in having thee in what be this world


----------

